

The EyeWriter - Open Source Hack to Draw Graffiti With Your Eyes - jamesbressi
http://www.instructables.com/id/The-EyeWriter/

======
jamesbressi
Thankfully you have everything you need to know in text, but I suggest you
watch the video.

I love when hackers create unique solutions for those with disabilities... and
well heck, solutions that just make life easier for anybody.

Brilliant work all!

